# Pressemeldung: Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam testet die Torqeedo Travel-Serie



## Anglerboard-Team (25. April 2006)

*Großer Test für kleine Motoren: *

*Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam bescheinigt einmalige Effizienz der Torqeedo Travel-Serie *

Starnberg, 25. April 2006. Seit Januar sind die beiden Elektrobootsmotoren Torqeedo Travel 400 und der Torqeedo Travel 800 am Markt. Vor dem Verkaufsstart hat das Starnberger Unternehmen seine Motoren mit zahlreichen Messungen auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Die unabhängigen Experten der Schiffsbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam (SVA) haben den im Wettbewerb einzigartigen Gesamtwirkungsgrad und die überlegenen Nutzleistungen der Torqeedo Motoren jetzt unter Laborbedingungen getestet und bestätigt.

Dass neben dem Standschub vor allem die Nutzleistung und der Wirkungsgrad im Zentrum der Überprüfung stand, hat einen guten Grund. Neben der Nutzleistung, die ein Antrieb zur Bewegung eines Bootes zur Verfügung stellt, beschreibt der Wirkungsgrad die Effizienz, mit der das Antriebssystem die vorhandenen Energiequellen in Nutzleistung umsetzt. In den Augen von Experte Mehmel ein zentrales Kriterium für Verbraucher: „Bei Messungen im normalen Verbrauchsbereich wird der energetische Gesamtwirkungsgrad meist ausgeblendet. Da er aber darüber Auskunft gibt, wieviel Nutzen er aus einer bestimmten Menge Energie ziehen kann, ist er für den Anwender die wichtigste Aussage um verschiedene Produkte zu vergleichen und Aussagen über die Reichweite zu treffen.“


Die Testergebnisse: 

Travel 400      Katalogangabe Torqeedo  Bestätigung SVA
- max. Standschub        18 kp (177 N)  20,0 kp (196 N)        
- max. Nutzleistung      175 W  182-198 W      
- max. Gesamtwirkungsgrad        43 %   46-52 %        x1      

Travel 800      Katalogangabe Torqeedo  Bestätigung SVA
- max. Standschub        33 kp (323 N)   32,2 kp (316 N)       
- max. Nutzleistung      350 W  365-395 W      
- max. Gesamtwirkungsgrad        46 %   47-53 %     x1 

x1 bei einem „Gütegrad der Bootes“ in der üblichen Größenordnung zwischen hH = 1,15 - 1,30

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

